# Hey, can anyone give me some advice?



## Laughing Man (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey, I am just wondering if anyone can give me some advice about a problem one of my best friends is having. Here's the story; He has just recently started to smoke and he has been getting some weird side effects, he describes it in his own words as "My body shakes like I'm having shivers like I am naked outside when it is freezing cold, my heart starts beating faster, my hands are clammy, and my mouth is totally dry." This has happened to him every time we have smoked together, always after he is high, sometimes even a long time after he smoked, he says he has smoked with me and my crew and then gone home and gone to bed then the next day when he wakes up he gets the same shakes and sickness that he sometimes gets directly after the high fades away. I read the side effects section of this site, and we definitely did not eat any bad food, or do any of the things that were said to be dangerous. I don't know what to do, we decided for the moment that he shouldn't smoke, but he doesn't like not being able to chill with us, and we don't like the fact that he has this problem that none of the rest of our crew has experienced. I'd appreciate it if anyone has any thoughts that might help solve our problem. Thanks.



P.S. He isn't like a sickly person either, he has very mild asthma, but other than that he is totally healthy. And he has never ever experienced these symptoms at any time except for after smoking.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

He doesn't have mild epilepsy or anything? He may not be able to toke unfortunatly. Is it a must that he has to smoke to chill out with you? Does he take asthma meds?


----------



## Laughing Man (Feb 9, 2006)

He doesn't have mild epilepsy, and of course it isn't a must that he has to smoke to chill with us. I was thinking that it would not be a good idea for him to continue hitting it up, I was just wondering if he may have reacted to this particular green different than the rest of us or something.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2006)

Try a different toke, if it still does it then he may have to give it up. Problem with buying, you never know whats in it or where its been.


----------



## spliffy (Feb 9, 2006)

so does that stuff happen to him when he is high or after? it happened to me when i was high when i first started, but never anymore.... I think it might just be a phase....


----------



## Laughing Man (Feb 9, 2006)

It happens afterwards, always after he is no longer high.


----------



## spliffy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, well thats strange and I've never heard of anyone with that problem..... cant help you


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 9, 2006)

Laughing Man said:
			
		

> he has very mild asthma


Anyone who has asthma shouldn't be smoking anything. Life has it's drawbacks and not doing something that is very dangerous to you because of a medical condition is one of them. Perhaps he could try ingesting the weed. Hey, I've ate a nice sized bud of really good smoke and got a great buzz from it. It's a different type of buzz, but if he can't, or shouldn't smoke, that may be a reasonable alternative to smoking it. The THC can be ingested in many ways. Look in the section at the bottom of the list of areas in this group.

Good luck to him.


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 9, 2006)

Just my 2 cents here... I once lived with a guy who couldn't smoke because when he did he would get quite shakey (and I think a little paranoid, but he denied that part). Being grower myself, I thought I would do him a favour and cook him up some brownies. Oops. Ingesting is (in my experience, with my recipes), quite different from smoking. And it did my buddy more harm than good. He said it was the worst experience he'd ever had with weed. Granted, my buddy's a freak (I love him, but he is!), so who knows if this is relevant.  Just a word to the wise!


----------



## puffadder (Feb 10, 2006)

L.M., could your friend possibly just be experiencing panic attacks? Some people worry a great deal about toking down-- side effects from the B.S. we've been fed by our govt. about the evil weed.


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 17, 2006)

my 3 cents: givehim a gram(or let him fight the dealer him self, unless of course you have some from a recently dured plant) let him smoke by himself, and see if it happens, probably just anxiety, the pressure of smoking around you, not saying no when he wants, then realising what hes done later, my 3 cents have been givin...now go fecth me my bong


----------



## budwizer (Apr 15, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Anyone who has asthma shouldn't be smoking anything. Life has it's drawbacks and not doing something that is very dangerous to you because of a medical condition is one of them. Perhaps he could try ingesting the weed. Hey, I've ate a nice sized bud of really good smoke and got a great buzz from it. It's a different type of buzz, but if he can't, or shouldn't smoke, that may be a reasonable alternative to smoking it. The THC can be ingested in many ways. Look in the section at the bottom of the list of areas in this group.



no i dont think thats right at all. when i was -10-12 years all i had asthma this is be for i came in contact with weed. one day I had some really bad asthma attack. my mom gave me the ventalin liquid and it did not work. every time i took the ventalin pump the asthma attack would go away and then come back a few mins later. i had allways had asthma attack but not like this. soon i was at the limit to how many time in a hour i could take the pump. my mom took the pump and heald it away from me because i was going to over dose. i relyed on the asthma meds so much that i push my own mother down just so i could get the asthma pump from her. after that day i stop relying on the med. that when i stat dealin with weed. after a year or less my asthma was gone and i have not had a asthma attack yet.
mom took me to the doctor to check up on my  asthma. the notice that my chest was not the same. then he tried to get me to say  that i was smoken weed, but i said no because the only contact i had with weed at the time was 2ndhand smoke. so because i did admit to it the doctor told my mom that it looks like i grow out of the asthma. i have also heard the same type of thing from other people.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 15, 2007)

budwizer said:
			
		

> that when i stat dealin with weed. after a year or less my asthma was gone and i have not had a asthma attack yet.


I'm glad that it worked for you. I've known several people who have asthma, and if they even get around ciggerette smoke or weed smoke, they get all tied in knots and leave while they say "I can't breathe in here".

There are so many different types of problems and people, there really isn't a "one cure fits all" type thing.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## T-Bone (Apr 15, 2007)

i too had bad asthma and then started to toke, and no more problems, but as far as your buddy is concerned, i feel that it is in fact anxiety, i had it too after i had smoked due to paranoia and my parents finding out. i had the feeling that anyone who saw me knew i was high and then i was really eslf consious about what i did and said. but, that was when i was 14, not too long after would i just learn to go with it and chill. hope your friend works everything out in his head, cause, as we all know, it is a great experinece being high.


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Apr 15, 2007)

asthma attacks occur when inflamation or muscular spasms cause the bronchial passage of the lungs to contract, making breathing difficult.  other symptoms are coughing, wheezing, increased pulse rate and in some cases the patiencce will go blue in the face. Mostly the patience is panic stricken and pale. 85% of Asthma sufferers can alleviate their symptoms by smoking marijuana.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 15, 2007)

Whewwww, you guys are sharp! I obviously haven't kept up to date on this topic as you guys have.

I found a very through study on MJ use during an induced attack and found that the MJ *did* help the test subjects.

Very interesting.

They did say towards the end of the study disscussion, that *smoking* MJ was not a good idea for best effect. They suggested that an aerosol be used to deliver the thc to the lungs in a similar fashion as the inhalers used by asthma sufferers.

Here's a link to the article:

http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/medical/tashkin/tashkin1.htm

Man, I've gone and learned something today!

Very cool.


----------



## Rocker420 (Apr 15, 2007)

THC in inhalers? sweet


----------



## T-Bone (Apr 15, 2007)

Vaporizers? not a bad deal. nothing quite like getting THC without all the desiduous matter along with it.


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 15, 2007)

As an asthma patient i'll admit that I never tried a joint during an attack.I "out-grew" asthma way before I started smoking so I never got the chance to try it.I'll try to induce an "attack" one of these days and give it a try


----------



## Queen Buodica (Apr 15, 2007)

Though I love to smoke...I know people who can not...like anything else...it does not agree with everyone...I would also tell him to go without to make sure he did not have the symptoms without...if he still has  symptoms when not smoking I would tell him to seek medical attention...


----------



## Fretless (Apr 15, 2007)

As a coincidence I was watching a youtube segment, an interview with one of the research Doctors who had discovered (I think it was in the 80's?) that cannabis has the opposite effect of tobbaco on the bronchial tubes, that is, cannabis will open them rather than constrict them.  
    But then, different things I suppose can bring on asthmatic reaction,  such as tar is in a 4x higher concentration in cannabis smoke.  It was interesting to find that heavy cannabis smokers (1-3 joints/day) had as much chronic bronchitis as those who smoked a pack of tobbacco cigs a day.  But those are whole joints to the head!  Warp factor serioso!  I've only done that once, on a birthday, and ended up walking around town, seeing divine beings and goddess creatures in the trees.  They were there anyway.


----------



## fatman (Apr 16, 2007)

some times when i blaze one i do get a bit shaky.i think it is just excitemnt about smoking the best weed in the state if you have health probs you must weigh the cost of being high versus the shakes.i for one am one shakey bastard.lol:stoned: 
                               i can handle any thing but temptation


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 16, 2007)

I had a bud with similar situation, mild athsma and all.  

She is cool, smokes a little here and there, but sometimes she gets it in her head that she is having an asthma attack or that it is about to start.  SO she starts having a panic attack, almost the same symptoms.


----------

